# OC RAM - und was viele nicht beachten!



## majorsky (13. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem erscheinen von Coffee Lake hatte ich beschlossen das Projekt "Fallout 4" Rechner in Angriff zu nehmen.

Da Fallout relativ viele Draw Calls erzeugt lag mein Fokus beim RAM. Als Grundlage dient mir nun Folgendes:

MB: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS X - APEX
CPU: 8700K
RAM: G.SKILL 4266CL19 (Die mit RGB) 

Erste Versuche den RAM per XMP zum Laufen zu bringen verliefen mehr oder weniger gut (eher weniger).
Der Rechner lief zwar stabil nach längeren "Aufheizen" POSTete das Board dann allerdings nicht mehr.  Ich habe mich
daraufhin mit den verschiedenen Spannungen auseinandergesetzt und bin dennoch nicht zum Erfolg gekommen.
Interessant war, dass ich auf 4266 MHz im SANDRA Speichbandbreiten test schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielte als 
mit z.B. 3800 MHz.

Jetzt kommt der Springende Punkt:

Hier und Da wird immer mit dem Primären Timings und dem Takt geprahlt... nun möchte ich jedoch unterstellen, dass 
viele zwar hohe Frequenzen und / oder Timings erreichen... die Performance jedoch schlechter ist als mit niedrigerem 
Takt / Timings. Woran könnte das liegen?

Hier habe ich mich nun näher mit den tertiären Timings beschäftigt und Interessantes festgestellt:
die Werte "tRDRD_sg", "tRDRD_dg", "tWRWR_sg" und "tWRWR_dg" waren per Training auf jeweils 
den Wert 9 eingestellt wurden abgeändert auf "6", "4", "6" und "4" erzielte ich dann bemerkenswerte 
Ergebnisse: 

Der Speicher läuft nun mit 4000 MHz 17-17-17-2T und erzielt folgende Ergebnisse:

AIDA: 60 GB/s (read), 60 GB/s (write), 52 GB/s (copy) und 38,9 ns (Latenz)
SANDRA: 40 GB/s 

ich hatte es auch mal mit CL 16-16-16-1T versucht und erzielte damit nur geringfügig bessere Ergebnisse.

AIDA: 61 GB/s (read), 60 GB/s (write), 54 GB/s (copy) und 37,9 ns (Latenz)
SANDRA: 41 GB/s 

hier mit "Automatisch" eingestellten tertiären Timings:

AIDA: 57 GB/s (read), 33 GB/s (write), 27 GB/s (copy) und 49,7 ns (Latenz)
SANDRA: 32 GB/s

Man erkennt also klar, dass falsch eingestellte tertiäre Timings weitaus mehr ausmachen, als Primäre bzw. Sekundäre
Timings.

Erschreckend ist hier jedoch, dass die "Fachpresse" davon anscheinend nix weiß bzw. dieses (gar nicht mal so kleine) Detail  für sich behält. 
So ist für mich auch verständlich wie es zu der Aussage "schnellerer RAM bringt nix" kommen kann: Ja, wenn ich einfach nur nen schnelleren Riegel 
"reinschnalze" und davon ausgehe, dass es schon passt brauch ich mich ja nicht zu wundern.

Weiter:

Behaupte ich, dass die Allerwenigsten, welche ihren RAM angeblich mit 4266 CL12 laufen lassen: 
1) Auch tatsächlich eine bessere Perfomance erziehlen
2) keine 90 minuten Prime95 26.6 - 768k FFTs (inPlace) durchalten (hier wird im speziellen der IMC getestet)

Soweit mal meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse... Würde mich freuen, falls das jemand mal verifizieren könnte.

Viele Grüße, Denny


----------



## etar (13. Dezember 2017)

Für mich selbstverständlich das man mit AIDA seine Speicherperformance testet wenn man übertaktet, man will doch auch sehen ob und was sich verändert, sonst macht das ganze doch kein Spaß. Dabei sieht man ja den ob es was bringt oder ob da noch was falsch läuft.

Dachte der8auer hat mit seinen Thread schon vor Jahren gezeigt das Ramtakt was ausmachen kann. Gerade in CPU limitierenden Spielen oder bei 120/144hz. 

Muss man aber auch alles im Verhältnis sehen Preis, Takt und der Menge an Ram. Zu wenig Ram ist das schlimmste. Bei 60 fps und im GPU Limit wird der Ramtakt wenig ausmachen. Denke hier empfiehlt niemand mehr 1600er Ram und sagt „ schneller Ram bringt nix“ wie es mal war. Eher alles im Preis/Leistungsverhähltnis


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Dezember 2017)

Es ist relativ schwierig an Werte für die nicht-Haupttimings zu kommen.
Die verlinkt halt niemand.

Hast du dein System schon in Spielen mit den neuen Werten gebencht? Am besten in Fallout 4 oder irgendeinem RAM intensiven Strategiespiel (SC2, Rome-Reihe, Warhammer etc.)?


----------



## Sverre (13. Dezember 2017)

@ majorsky
magst du bitte alle Spannungen(besonders SA/IO)  und Werte für 4000 posten, dann klopp ich die mal rein.



[GUIDE] Skylake Memory Timings on Asus Motherboards ! - HWBOT forum
*Official* Intel DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread - Page 576
Memory | Overclockers Forums


----------



## majorsky (13. Dezember 2017)

etar schrieb:


> Für mich selbstverständlich das man mit AIDA seine Speicherperformance testet wenn man übertaktet, man will doch auch sehen ob und was sich verändert, sonst macht das ganze doch kein Spaß. Dabei sieht man ja den ob es was bringt oder ob da noch was falsch läuft.
> 
> Dachte der8auer hat mit seinen Thread schon vor Jahren gezeigt das Ramtakt was ausmachen kann. Gerade in CPU limitierenden Spielen oder bei 120/144hz.
> 
> Muss man aber auch alles im Verhältnis sehen Preis, Takt und der Menge an Ram. Zu wenig Ram ist das schlimmste. Bei 60 fps und im GPU Limit wird der Ramtakt wenig ausmachen. Denke hier empfiehlt niemand mehr 1600er Ram und sagt „ schneller Ram bringt nix“ wie es mal war. Eher alles im Preis/Leistungsverhähltnis



Stimmt mir geht es da eher um die Dunkelziffer: Die Anwendungen und Games welche nicht ganz oben auf der Benchliste stehen, bei denen man sich aber plötzlich wundert warum die Performance eher durchwachsen ist (siehe Fallout 4).



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Es ist relativ schwierig an Werte für die nicht-Haupttimings zu kommen.
> Die verlinkt halt niemand.
> 
> Hast du dein System schon in Spielen mit den neuen Werten gebencht? Am besten in Fallout 4 oder irgendeinem RAM intensiven Strategiespiel (SC2, Rome-Reihe, Warhammer etc.)?



Das liegt auch vermutlich daran, dass sich diese aus dem Zusammenspiel von Board, Ram und IMC  ergeben... selbst der Sockel in dem der Speicher steckt spielt da mit rein. Da eine pauschale Empfehlung auszusprechen stell ich mir schwierig vor.

Ich habe mich auch ein bisschen hieran orientiert: [GUIDE] Skylake Memory Timings on Asus Motherboards ! - HWBOT forum

Ich baue in Fallout 4 und da bin ich immer sehr schnell an die Grenzen gestoßen:
- In Vault 88 z.B. hatte ich, nachdem ich das Baulimit 10 mal überschritten hatte um die 
30 fps
- Jetzt mit der neuen Hardware durchgängig 60 FPS
Ich kann jetzt aber noch nicht sagen, obs am doppelten Cache, Takt oder Speicher liegt.
Habe bis heute Zeit damit verbracht die Kiste zu 100 % stabil zu bekommen. Evtl. kann ich die Tage dann in Detail gehen.



Sverre schrieb:


> @ majorsky
> magst du bitte alle Spannungen(besonders SA/IO)  und Werte für 4000 posten, dann klopp ich die mal rein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: hab grad gesehen, dass der ASUS / Skylake / Timingartikel wohl von dir ist (zumindest in deiner Signatur verlinkt hast du ihn). Falls Ja: Herzlichen Dank hat mir schon ein gutes Stückchen weitergeholfen! 

Viele Grüße, Denny


----------



## Sverre (23. Dezember 2017)

Neuer Ramtest....wer will 
Great new memory stability tester; Ram Test.

Ramsettings...
*Official* Intel DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread - Page 585


so....

Läuft gerade bei 4133

DRAM Voltage [1.38000]->(1,375 ein Error unter Memtest64 und memtest)
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.20000]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.22500]


Maximus Tweak [Mode 2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]
MRC Fast Boot [on]


----------



## BeaverCheese (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo.

Falls jemand seinen B-Die-RAM mal richtig ausreizen möchte:
Xtreme Addict’s Ultimate Tweaking Guide for B-Die Memory on ASUS Maximus VIII Boards

Gruß


----------



## Sverre (27. Dezember 2017)

Top..sehr fein...


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Darf ich das kurz hinterfragen.
Wenn das RAM denn so unendlich wichtig ist, und so unendlich viel Einfluss auf die Performance hat.
Warum kauft ihr euch dann den Billig-Chipsatz?
Ich hab mit 2.4Ghz RAM am 5960X ohne irgendwelches Tuning schon 62GB/sec Lesedurchsatz laut Aida.
XPM-Einstellungen. Keine Timings von Hand angefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man das dann tatsächlich mal in Games bencht (Dualchannel, ich verliere 30GB/sec, dafür habe ich also einfach mal ein paar Riegel aus dem Rechner rausgenommen) und es entsteht bei den Games die ich zum Benchen genutzt habe praktisch kein Unterschied. Und das war jetzt nicht 4K zum testen, sonder 1280x1024 ohne AA mit einer Titan X wenn ich mich recht erinnre.

3DCenter Forum - CPU-Performance Dual vs. QuadChannel in Spielen - Usertest anyone? - Seite 2


Dann denke ich mir wieder.

So viel Zeit und Energie (wenn ich schon höre eine Stunden Prime zum Stabilitätstest) für nix. 
Anstatt gleich ein Quadchannel-Board zu kaufen.
Kann man sich den ganzen Husten und die ganze Kohle für schnellen Speicher einfach mal sparen.

16GB 2400er mit CL15 gibt es für 170 Euro während 16GB 4266er 100 Euro mehr kosten.
100 Euro, die man ins Board (da gibts ja schon fast keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen 2011-3 und 1151) und Prozessor stecken könnte. OHNE RAM-Leistung zu verlieren, besser noch .... man bekommt sogar noch was dazu^^


----------



## Sverre (27. Dezember 2017)

Naja, wer sagt denn, das man nur einen Rechner "benutzen"/verstehen darf?
Und die paar Euro für den Speicher...kauf dir mal Reifen und Felgen fürs Auto...


----------

